
The software engineering rule of 3 - vog
https://erikbern.com/2017/08/29/the-software-engineering-rule-of-3.html
======
vog
This article argues quite convincingly against overfitting by too-early
abstractions.

Nevertheless, it seems makes the same mistake on a higher level:

 _> The first attempt failed because we built it in a poor way [...]. The
second one had a solid microservice design but failed for usability reasons
[...]. We’re halfway through the third attempt and I’m having a good feeling
about it._

On other words: They don't yet know if the third system is the expected
success or not. Yet this is provided as an example for the "rule of 3" without
waiting for the actual result.

